# Ikea in Mexico?



## achilipepper2010

I was browsing the ikea website and was wondering if anyone knew if there were any locations in mexico?


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

No, unfortunately we don't have one yet. The nearest one to Monterrey/Mexico City is in Round Rock near Austin, Texas.


----------



## N2Futur

Closest one is in Tempe, AZ. I'm heading that way Sunday.


----------



## tjfjrabm

*No Ikea but a store that is so very much like ikea*



achilipepper2010 said:


> I was browsing the ikea website and was wondering if anyone knew if there were any locations in mexico?


There is a store in Aguascalientes, Aguascalientes, that is named CANTIA, Calle Adolfo ruiz Cortinez, No. 123, Parque Industrial El Vergel and when I walked in I thought I was back in an Ikea in the USA. Same type furniture, designs, products and floor layouts. Same check out procedure. I don't know if you can find one store where you live. I think this store will give Ikea a run for it's money if Ikea decides to move to mex. Hope this helps you out and anyone else looking for Ikea products.


----------



## josigirl777

*ikea*

In Puebla the IDEA store opened this year, Furnished our place from this store. Was told by staff it is IKEA but different name. Layout and products all exactly like IKEA


----------



## MINIAC

*IKEA Puebla*



josigirl777 said:


> In Puebla the IDEA store opened this year, Furnished our place from this store. Was told by staff it is IKEA but different name. Layout and products all exactly like IKEA


Do you know the address and directions to the store in Puebla?


----------



## josigirl777

*Ikea in mexico*



MINIAC said:


> Do you know the address and directions to the store in Puebla?


It's in the mall in Angelopolis where the Walmart Supercenter is a couple of blocks down from the major mall in Angelopolis where the Liverpool store is located.. It's call Idea Home. Av de Ni o Poblano is the street. Very good staff and if you do not speak Spanish ask for Ricardo and tell him the lady from Canada sent you. Also at Home depot ask for Pepe very helpful too.


----------



## MINIAC

josigirl777 said:


> It's in the mall in Angelopolis where the Walmart Supercenter is a couple of blocks down from the major mall in Angelopolis where the Liverpool store is located.. It's call Idea Home. Av de Ni o Poblano is the street. Very good staff and if you do not speak Spanish ask for Ricardo and tell him the lady from Canada sent you. Also at Home depot ask for Pepe very helpful too.


I see a Puebla trip in the near future--like tomorrow. I do speak spanish but it's always good to have an English speaker when things get complicated. I was just in Puebla last week taking a break from Oaxacan vacation before heading home. Thanks you so much and if you need info about the Xalapa area, just let me know. 
D


----------



## josigirl777

Thank you have a great visit to Puebla make sure you see the Church of the Rosary down in the historical Centro. How far is Xapalpa from Puebla where do you recommend staying and what are the local points of interest you recommmend seeing?


----------



## MINIAC

josigirl777 said:


> Thank you have a great visit to Puebla make sure you see the Church of the Rosary down in the historical Centro. How far is Xapalpa from Puebla where do you recommend staying and what are the local points of interest you recommmend seeing?



OMG we had such a ball today, left our town on the local bus at 5:30am to ADO station for the 7am bus to Puebla and then the fun began. We mapped out the whole route via Google Earth via your instructions and they were perfect. We bought some big furniture items and laughed about how to get them home native-style and voila, a taxi showed up with a roof rack and bungee cords, took us to the bus station where we were expertly accommodated, arrived in Xalapa in perfect condition. After some negotiation with a taxista that had his truck available for hire, one of us riding in the cab, the other in the truck bed with the merchandise we arrived home at 6pm with everything in perfect condition, a memorable day was had by all, along with a lot of laughs. Another adventure in paradise. 
After some sleep I'll get back to you with points of interest in the Xalapa area. Thanks for your impeccable directions, it made for an easy day.


----------



## conklinwh

We had dinner last night with a Swedish woman whom is very familiar with the owner of IKEA.
She said that he would never open a store not named IKEA. Great that there is similar store, IDEA, but doubt it really is owned by IKEA.


----------



## keadyj

*IDEA store in Naucalpan*

There's also an IDEA store in Naucalpan, in case you don't want to go all the way to Puebla. Not too far of of the cuota.


----------



## MINIAC

conklinwh said:


> We had dinner last night with a Swedish woman whom is very familiar with the owner of IKEA.
> She said that he would never open a store not named IKEA. Great that there is similar store, IDEA, but doubt it really is owned by IKEA.


On Monday I made it to the Puebla store, which was quite nice but not as complete as the real thing, but had quite a few articles that interested me. Thank you everyone for the directions and other locations. I can't find the article about how the Idea Store came to be, but the bottom line is that IKEA and some Mexican investors had created a holding company but the deal fell apart. One of the investors decided to take it on privately to create the Idea Store. Now the interesting part was an WSJ article that I read about Sam Walton making deals with Mexican retailers via NAFTA policy to set up stores in Mexico and having the manufacturing done in Mexico for the products. After reading all that info and The Idea Store sharing space with a Super Walmart I was thinking it was owned by the Bentonville family which would make perfect sense, but alas, turned out not to be true. I'm thinking that since the Puebla store is new there might be additional products added in the future.


----------



## Joycee

I was at the Idea store in Puebla this week also. Thanks everyone for the information and location. I plan to buy more stuff there in the future.

Joycee


----------



## cheldear

Hi guys.

Anyone who went, could you drop me a message and let me know how the prices were, and the quality and stuff?

I can't find a link online to the store. I am a research queen online, so I am not sure that they have a website.

I would greatly appreciate it! I am moving into a depto. in a couple of weeks, and would greatly appreciate any info you have.

M--


----------



## MINIAC

cheldear said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Anyone who went, could you drop me a message and let me know how the prices were, and the quality and stuff?
> 
> I can't find a link online to the store. I am a research queen online, so I am not sure that they have a website.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it! I am moving into a depto. in a couple of weeks, and would greatly appreciate any info you have.
> 
> M--


A lame website does exist but didn't bother bookmarking since there were no addresses, little product and no pricing. I went to the Puebla store, others could be different according to the clientele. Lighting was short in product, good selection of well priced rugs, kitchen hardware was complete for a startup kitchen, excellent crystal, china, dining tables/chairs dept, occasional tables section was better than current US IKEA stores. There were some interesting side chairs but sofas were, hmmmm, it appeared that a lot of naughgas were sacrificed for some of them.  Window coverings were spotty, lots of sheers with a couple pair of velvet side drapes, I did better buying the fabric at Parisina telas and having them made locally. I live in the Xalapa area where there are resources, Liverpool, Sears, Costco, and many private stores that take time and connections to find, but I like the convenience of one-stop shopping. At the Idea Store I purchased a rug and cocktail table with four stools and the staff were so helpful by contacting a taxi that strapped every to the roof and away I went to ADO terminal for the bus ride home.


----------



## cheldear

MINIAC said:


> A lame website does exist but didn't bother bookmarking since there were no addresses, little product and no pricing. I went to the Puebla store, others could be different according to the clientele. Lighting was short in product, good selection of well priced rugs, kitchen hardware was complete for a startup kitchen, excellent crystal, china, dining tables/chairs dept, occasional tables section was better than current US IKEA stores. There were some interesting side chairs but sofas were, hmmmm, it appeared that a lot of naughgas were sacrificed for some of them.  Window coverings were spotty, lots of sheers with a couple pair of velvet side drapes, I did better buying the fabric at Parisina telas and having them made locally. I live in the Xalapa area where there are resources, Liverpool, Sears, Costco, and many private stores that take time and connections to find, but I like the convenience of one-stop shopping. At the Idea Store I purchased a rug and cocktail table with four stools and the staff were so helpful by contacting a taxi that strapped every to the roof and away I went to ADO terminal for the bus ride home.


Oh, thank you so much!

Were there any products available for the bedroom, such as side tables, maybe a dressing table, etc?

How about small bookshelves or anything like that? Those are the types of things I am looking for.

Also maybe a few things to hang on the wall to hold items for the bathroom, or other items on the wall.

Again, thank you!


----------



## MINIAC

cheldear said:


> Oh, thank you so much!
> 
> Were there any products available for the bedroom, such as side tables, maybe a dressing table, etc?
> 
> How about small bookshelves or anything like that? Those are the types of things I am looking for.
> 
> Also maybe a few things to hang on the wall to hold items for the bathroom, or other items on the wall.
> 
> Again, thank you!



Sorry about the omission of bedroom, bath and storage items. Plenty of nice bedroom items, bath shelving and a ton of bookshelf, etageres for chatchki and something like IKEA's Billy shelving that can be painted or stained. Also duvet covers, lightweight down/polyester comforters, bedspreads, sheet sets and the ever elusive king pillow cases. The bath linen items were sparse with not much of a selection of colors but good looking shower curtains were abundant. 
Me thinks it's time for somebody to go shopping. Have a Happy Hunt and Gather Day.


----------



## cheldear

Thank you so much! That tells me it's definitely a trip! Thank goodness we have a van. I am going to assume there is parking since they sell such large items. Of course, assuming is always a bad thing.

Again, thank you sooo much for all of the information. I hope the prices are worth the trip!


----------



## Reinventwen

*Looks like a long drive?*



MINIAC said:


> OMG we had such a ball today, left our town on the local bus at 5:30am to ADO station for the 7am bus to Puebla and then the fun began. We mapped out the whole route via Google Earth via your instructions and they were perfect. We bought some big furniture items and laughed about how to get them home native-style and voila, a taxi showed up with a roof rack and bungee cords, took us to the bus station where we were expertly accommodated, arrived in Xalapa in perfect condition. After some negotiation with a taxista that had his truck available for hire, one of us riding in the cab, the other in the truck bed with the merchandise we arrived home at 6pm with everything in perfect condition, a memorable day was had by all, along with a lot of laughs. Another adventure in paradise.
> After some sleep I'll get back to you with points of interest in the Xalapa area. Thanks for your impeccable directions, it made for an easy day.


Miniac
I just looked at my google map of mexico and could only find a small town of puebla near Saltillo is that correct? How many miles would that be to Xico? 

I guess there's nothing close to Ensenada?


----------



## cheldear

Oh, anyone know the address of the one in Satelito? Or as I call it, Satelite? North of Mexico City? Closer than Puebla?


----------



## Guest

The Puebla they are referring to is named "Heroica Puebla de Zaragoza" on the Google map I brought up. Puebla is the 4th largest city in MX and is SE of Mexico City.

Is IDEA called "IDEA Interiors"? Here is a website for that company with 4 locations :

... ::: IDEA INTERIOR :::...


----------



## cheldear

Thank you so much for finding the website! Yea!


----------

